# tying out goats, halter or collar



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anybody tie their goats out to graze? I'm just wondering what would work the best a halter or a collar? What about a dog collar or one one those nylon choke colars for dogs? Just asking for future reference. Oh also does anybody have working goats? I just saw a goat buggy and harness. Oh my that is so cute!!!!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

No choke collar... regular collar works great. Make sure your tye-out chain has a swivel on it so it doesn't twist and choke the goat... halters are ok, too, but I like to keep them nice for walking the goats. We had cart goats growing up, and I have put a bach pack on my doe when out walking... takes a minute to get them used to it, but they are really smart animals!!!! I tie my girls out if I am outside with them to keep away wandering dogs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't tie them out where there is a tree, bush, piece of lawn furniture, dog house, fence, or anything else to jump over or get wrapped around. They will.:grump:


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We use a collar for the goats. The cable has a swivel joint at both ends.
We have had good success with tethering our goats during the day and putting them inside at night.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Rose said:


> Don't tie them out where there is a tree, bush, piece of lawn furniture, dog house, fence, or anything else to jump over or get wrapped around. They will.:grump:


Excellent advice.

The very first goat I had I tied to a tree. The lead was long enough for the goat to jump on top of a log pile. Unfortunately the goat jumped on over the log pile and hung itself. :Bawling::Bawling: There can not be anything in the way of a tethered goat.

How do you propose to supply water and shade for the goat?


----------



## simplyflow (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not in favor of having ANY animal tethered, but I do know sometimes it is the only solution, and I've had to do it myself. That said...I know that some people down the road run a high cable between two outbuildings and the goat's tether runs along the cable. The goat has a lean-to on one wall to get out of the sun and lay down. I guess a collar would work fine for that system.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

When I gets goats I wouldn't tie them were they can get caught up on something. I like the idea of hooking a goat to a run, like you would a dog. We were thinking of those big screw things you screw into the ground but a run cable would be better I think. For water and shade, I would do the same as my dog, attach a pail to the shelter so it can't be knocked over. I don't think I would leave the goat tethered out when noone was around, I am under the impression that if there is trouble to be had a goat will find it. Is this correct?


----------



## simplyflow (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!! If there is trouble to be found, goats will definitely find it...tethered or not! I find if I keep mine busy they are less likely to be naughty. I think when you turn your back, this is what goats do: :nana::duel::bouncy:


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

had a neighbor who tied the rope to a car tire, put a bucket of water in the center. I guess a strong goat could pull a little ways but seemed like a clever idea to me b/c it would be hard for them to knock over the water.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

oh, the car tire was not attached to a car!!!!


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw the bucket in the tire online last night and thought what a good idea, animal can't knock water over. I don't think I would tie an animal to the tire. I like the cable run idea, we are going to be making on for the dog, when we aren't watching her she tends to sneak. We could make a few in different directions and rotate the goat. Now if only I can find goats around my necks of the woods. I have been reserching and really like Kinder goats, seems to be a nice dual purpose goat. I'm thinking milk the Moms and eat the kids (boys)


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

harplade said:


> oh, the car tire was not attached to a car!!!!


I don't like tethering either although it can be done with resonable safety for short terms.
I know someone who tied their Toy Poodle to the back of their car "for just a little while" and later, went to the store, forgetting about the dog. :doh: Someone was behind them beeping frantically. Amazing the dog lived.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Rose said:


> Don't tie them out where there is a tree, bush, piece of lawn furniture, dog house, fence, or anything else to jump over or get wrapped around. They will.:grump:




we had two goats hang themselves many years ago when the were left tied near a treeline. my personal rule for goats is that they will do the exact opposite of what you want them to, so prepare for the worst no matter what you do with them.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

our goats don't go too far when left loose out of their pen's. The only reason I would tie 1 out if I had too many flowers, bushes, etc for them to get into & no place fenced for them to graze, otherwise they will stay close to where they eat & sleep.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Same with mine...they don't wonder far from the house or the barn. YET! I keep an eye on them and hoping to train them to go to the grove we want cleared out when the snow is gone. You would think with all the foliage in there they would want to stay...but ya never know, they are goats!


----------

